

Two years of project diary for Thief: The Dark Project - Dysiode
http://www.thief-thecircle.com/darkproj/darkdiary.html

======
lionhearted
Whatever happened to the stealth genre?

Thief: The Dark Project, Tenchu: Stealth Assassins, Rainbow Six, and Metal
Gear Solid all came out in 1998 and it looked like the genre was really taking
off...

I haven't followed video games so closely the last few years, but it seems
like light stealth elements have been taken up in a few games and there's been
sequels to those franchises, but it never became a really dominant genre.

Any thoughts as to why? I'd think with all the new processing power and AI
improvements, that you could make a pretty excellent stealth game to appeal to
both hardcore gamers and more casual players.

~~~
smhinsey
I'm not much of a gamer, so I haven't played any of the Thief games, but based
on my understanding, it sounds like Assassin's Creed, which has been
successful enough to get a sequel, at least. I can think of at least one
other, Perfect Dark, but I am sure there are more.

~~~
Tycho
Splinter Cell would be the obvious mention, although it's far too linear for
my tastes.

I think people realized doing stealth for a whole game is too boring, but most
action games integrate stealth mechanics now, or throw in a cursory stealth
level. Even Halo has stealth, although I doubt anyone ever stopped to
notice... it's like putting a karma system in Doom.

------
gbrindisi
Nostaglia.

